# Orozco Survival Guide! In depth Orozco written tutorial!



## Underwatercuber (Mar 20, 2018)

I finished up the Orozco Survival Guide! Just needs some minor tweaks and it should be good  now it's time to start planning the script for the video tutorial. I'm super excited to have finished this and cannot wait to be able to help others learn it. Shoutout to @Fábio De'Rose who made the M2 Survival Guide which gave me the inspiration to make this guide


----------



## Sue Doenim (Mar 20, 2018)

Looks really nice so far, and I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out! If/when I get into blind again, I think I'd learn this.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 20, 2018)

You might want to have a look at: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/orozco-3bld-method-tutorial.68547/


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 20, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> You might want to have a look at: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/orozco-3bld-method-tutorial.68547/


Of course there aren’t almost any tutorials and someone starts making a written orozco tutorial 2 days before I get the idea  Looks like a great tutorial


----------



## Will Faust (Oct 5, 2018)

My tutorial:


----------

